# Water Pipe Size Calculator



## Ricksweares (Mar 17, 2006)

Do you guys know of a program for the computer or hand held for figuring out the piping sizes for hot and cold supply

Rick


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I've not heard, but I get my calcs from the international code book, there is a difference too between residential and comercial applications. I know it goe's by a DFU chart. I never had a need for computer or hand held applications, cant see were that would be usefull.


----------

